# Not Sure Of This



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I bid on a piece of sycamore on eBay. It was suppose to be 1"x12"x47". The picture showed a board that had some reddish in it. Well I've never worked with sycamore but today it arrived. Well something 6' tall arrived anyway. Doesn't look like the picture at all. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2014)

Does not look like sycamore to me- need better pics- but WAG- white ash- maybe red oak.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Does not look like sycamore to me- need better pics- but WAG- white ash- maybe red oak.[/quotes
> This is the pic from eBay guess they got their packages mixed up oh well for $30 I guess I'll do something with it


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2014)

I will stick to my guess's. Lost of folks here better then I at wood ID here.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Think I'd send it back....you got some oak.

Maybe it's an honest mistake? Did the seller have anything else going at the same time? Switched up....



Scott (cracked a bunch too) B


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

I would contact the seller because that is not sycamore. It does look oakish but there aren't any pronounced rays in the end grain and that makes me think ash but that bark chunk is a bit small fir me yo positively Id it that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2014)

if you want sycamore- I have some and so do others...


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Not to get to far off topic, but please tell me those are not your shoes in the first photo.....


Scott (wife pointed them out) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

Ha my feet won't fit in those. 


SDB777 said:


> Not to get to far off topic, but please tell me those are not your shoes in the first photo.....
> 
> 
> Scott (wife pointed them out) B


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> if you want sycamore- I have some and so do others...


Maybe next month. First baby due next week. I had forgot I bid on that board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats- baby is more important. Make them take it back- crap board and it is not sycamore.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Think I'd send it back....you got some oak.
> 
> Maybe it's an honest mistake? Did the seller have anything else going at the same time? Switched up....
> 
> ...


Probably was a mistake. Sent a message. Don't really " need" the sycamore. May just make a work bench out of it. Going to be remodeling shop next couple weeks.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats- baby is more important. Make them take it back- crap board and it is not sycamore.


I know I just hate to fuss about it. Only had one wrong board and one seller misplaced but both times they made it up and sent plenty extras to make up. Did send a message though


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

I think I found it. Check this out. Listed as sassafras. http://m.ebay.com/itm/251421757200?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1. top picture is my board. Bottom picture is what is listed


----------



## phinds (Jan 11, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> ... that is not sycamore. It does look oakish but there aren't any pronounced rays in the end grain and that makes me think ash ...


 
+1 on that


----------

